# Gewinnspiel



## Kerosin22 (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team ihr hattet ein gewinnspiel laufen das am 20.01.2013 ausläuft.
Da wir heute schon denn 25.1.2013 haben und das gewinnspiel euwei no aktiv ist wollt ich mal fragen
ob ihr vergessehn habt i-was bekannt zu geben.

Hier der link zum gewinnspiel



http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/Specials/Grosses-Blizzard-Gewinnspiel-Quiz-loesen-und-fette-Beute-abstauben-1043632/


MFG Idontknow


----------



## Wynn (25. Januar 2013)

http://www.computec.de/pdf/AllgemeineGewinnspielbedingungen.pdf

steht doch alles da - gewinner werden benachrichtigt - wenn du nichts bekommen hast dann hast du nicht gewonnen


----------



## Xidish (25. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> steht doch alles da


/sign

*edit:*
Bei Deiner Anrede wäre es besser gewesen, dann auch das Buffed-Team persönlich anzuschreiben.


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://www.computec....bedingungen.pdf
> 
> steht doch alles da - gewinner werden benachrichtigt - wenn du nichts bekommen hast dann hast du nicht gewonnen





Wenn man nichts gscheids zu sagen hat einfach mal leise sein und ned hier rumtrollen.
Hättest du es richtig gelesen stellte ich die frage wieso das gewinnspiel noch läuft obwohl laut news 20.1 ende ist -.-

erst lesen dann schreiben


----------



## Xidish (25. Januar 2013)

Nun werd' mal nicht bissig!
Wenn Du richtig verstanden werden willst, gewöhn Dir mal ne bessere Schreibweise (nicht so'ne Trollige) hier an!

Und lern selber erst lesen!

Klar kannst Du noch die Lösung abschicken.
Einsendeschluß war/ist aber dennoch der 20. Januar.
Alles was dannach zugeschickt wurde/wird, kommt eben nicht mehr in den Topf.

Und was muss Buffed jetzt noch dazu schreiben?^^

Ich weiß, das ist schwer verstehbar.


----------



## Firun (25. Januar 2013)

/Thread verschoben.  

Bitte Freundlich bleiben


----------

